# The M&P® SHIELD™ EZ® M2.0™ SERIES PISTOL GOES 9mm



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.smith-wesson.com/9ez


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Be interesting to see how this works out. No complaints with my .380EZ.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Tried one of these today & was very impressed. Very nice trigger & good sights. Comfortable grip, no problems with the grip safety. Easiest magazine I've ever loaded. I was punching the middle out of 2" round stick-ons dots at 7 yards. One ragged hole. Rented it at the range. At the upper end of what I can carry comfortably but it got me thinking about it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not sure why you’d need the thumb safety with the grip safety but, oh well. I guess it probably makes it meet California requirements.
i carry a shield 9 but my biggest complaint is capacity. It’s slim design but only 8+1 in capacity. I also carry a Ruger SR9c and that is 10+1 in the compact mag and 16+ 1 with the extended mag and it carries well concealed in an owb holster. The Ruger is bulkier but still conceals well under a loose fitting shirt And I like the bigger capacity.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd get the version without the thumb safety. I won't carry a pistol with a safety so all my carry guns are DAO. SA with a grip safety I'd take. I'd lose 2nd strike ability but not too worried about it with quality ammo.


----------



## terry91ggateroos (Feb 23, 2021)

Any other differences of the EZ to the standerd Sheild besides the thumb safety?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Some of the EZ models were subject to a Recall last year, so if you are thinking about buying a used one, or old stock, you might want to read the info at this link, and use it to check the serial number to see if the pistol is on the Recall list:






Home | SmithWesson







www.mpshieldezrecall.com


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's my EZ9. I was very impressed at the store when I first saw it. I was looking for a new carry gun because as I've gotten older (69) I find it harder to rack the slide on some of my other guns.

I went with the 9 because I have ammo for it and there was no .380 to be found. I carry with 9 in the gun and two spare magazines.

I like how easy it is to rack, load and fire. Groups at 7 yards keeps the touching each other. Out to 15 its very effective and I have full confidence in the gun. Trigger pull is outstanding. Mine is 4.5 pounds on my Lyman Digital Scale.


----------



## Oklahomabound (May 5, 2021)

Here's my EZ9mm


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oklahomabound said:


> Here's my EZ9mm
> View attachment 19706


Good looking pistol...I like the gold accents!


----------

